# Can I cancel service on TiVo mini then reactivate to get free lifetime



## casmit (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a TiVo mini for the last year. Does any one know if I canel the $5.99 monthly service then reactivate if I will get free lifetime service?


----------



## just4fn44 (Dec 28, 2006)

My sister did just that last month. They did charge her 50.00 for lifetime. I was under the impression that you could cancel and then reup to the liftetime for nothing. Tivo may just have got an extra 50.00 without telling her. Don't know.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

You should be able to, but if you are under the 1-year contract you will have to pay the early termination fee, which I think is $25. Once you deactivate it, just reactivate it online for free.


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

I did two that way (over 1 year old), but waited a couple of days when deactivated. I'm not sure if you can 'reactivate' it as soon as it goes offline or not .....


----------

